# 200SX vs 240SX: which one is better?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Which one, between 200SX with SR20DE engine and 240SX with KA24DE engine, is better?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

My friend, hope as time goes on, you can anwser this question yourself.

a 240sx costs more than a 200sx.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

240SX all the way. Drive both and you will understand.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

def a 240sx with a rb26dett coversion very sweet but 200 sx is nice also


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

I actually prefer the 200 over th 240.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

RWD vs. FWD

I would go with the 240SX....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i cant decide... a 240 would be nice... but i just luv the sr20.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

240 with a SR20DET conversion.Great engine in a great handling RWD car,what more could you ask for?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

what about a 200 with a SR20DET?


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Damn......

It seems everytime I turn around theres another one of these threads......


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *what about a 200 with a SR20DET? *


now we're talkin!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *what about a 200 with a SR20DET? *


I've had the pleasure of riding in both, and the 240SX is much better IMHO.

The torque steer that you get with the FWD DET is almost dangerous


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *what about a 200 with a SR20DET? *


It's still FWD and the B14 platform has terrible suspension. If you're going to pay for a SR20DET conversion atleast put it in a car that handles well, and arguably looks alot better.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *It's still FWD and the B14 platform has terrible suspension. If you're going to pay for a SR20DET conversion atleast put it in a car that handles well, and arguably looks alot better. *


cool :thumbup:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I would have to go with the 240 as well over the 200SX personally.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i would have to know what year 240 and what style... I would not be caught dead in the car version, but the hatch is hot... actualy the car one would be a sweet sleeper I guess...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You mean the S13 coupe?

I've seen some pretty sic coupes...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

more.....


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

if you guys like the 240 so much what are you doing in a 200?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

240SX all the way.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I can tell you which one does better in the snow and it's not the 240sx. I think the 240 is much more fun but has a pretty noisy truck motor in it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

240, any day of the week. I love the B14 chassis, but RWD just rocks.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i love my 200sx with the sr20 but if i had a chance to get a 240 i would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

you guys are traitors.... 200 all the way!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

johnnykomac said:


> *you guys are traitors.... 200 all the way! *


What are you talking about....it's still a Nissan....

Not like they are talking about buying a Saturn


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

HEY....... saturns are cool!!!!! 





april fools


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

SENTRA SENTRA SENTRA hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo........


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

true.....vinn desil is a bitch!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

he he he.... i know......my bitch...cuse im space ghost


----------

